# Ongoing One Pass Issues



## writemom (Aug 1, 2017)

I posted this on the Tivo forum and am duplicating that post here in the hope that I'll finally get some answers....

I've had One Pass issues for over a year. It started out where I'd have a show as a One Pass for recording and streaming. I'd have already watched some of the seasons so I'd select to include from season X and I'd still get everything from season 1 on. That was a minor nuisance. It was also something that despite numerous support chats/calls Tivo couldn't fix so I learned to live with it.

I also had problems with One Pass shows not always recording. I don't record a ton of shows, so I'm not even sure this intermittent problem was fixed or not.

By bigger issue now is that I have shows that I have a One Pass for recording and streaming and the streaming content no longer appears. A specific example of this is Law and Order SVU. Every episode starting with season 1 is on Hulu. I can see season 18 recordings on my Tivo. I can see the Hulu icon, yet no streaming shows are listed. I can go to Hulu and watch them, but I want to see them in a list. This is one of my nuisance shows, by the way, where I used to see everything from season 1. Being on season 14, I had a lot to wade through, but that was much better than not seeing the content at all.

So my question is, has anyone else experienced this? Support can only tell me that they've never seen this happen. They've had me do everything to my Bolt except take a hammer to it. I've gone through all the troubleshooting steps possible, so don't suggest anything unless you've had this experience and have come up with a way to solve it.

What I'd really like is for someone to please add Law and Order SVU as a One Pass for recording and streaming and see if you get streaming shows listed.


----------



## rcoates777 (Jun 29, 2005)

Here is my experience. Ray Donovan (Season 5) premiered tonight (6Aug17) and I had set up a One Pass for Streaming Videos as I was going to get it via Amazon Channels (Showtime). I was curious as to whether anything would show up in My Shows when it became available. Nothing showed up there. I went to the Amazon App and watched the show. I'm fairly new to the streaming world within TiVo so not sure how things are supposed to work. One of the One Pass screens said Include: Bookmarks Only. I had envisioned that it might put some sort of marker in My Shows and that would take me to Amazon to watch it. Anybody able to shed some light on this? Thx!


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

On that screen you mentioned, did it indicate to press the 'Red' button in order to cycle through additional filters?

Press it 'til it shows 'All' episodes?

-KP


----------



## rcoates777 (Jun 29, 2005)

I saw no Red Button option. I altered my One Pass to start with Season 5. When I go to One Pass Manager and there is a list of all the shows Ray Donovan is not in bold - indicating no upcoming episodes. OK, then I change my One Pass from Streaming Only to Recordings & Streaming. Now the One Pass indicates that there are 2 upcoming episodes on Showtime. But I only get Showtime via Amazon Channels (streaming) - not via Cable.

So it looks like my Bolt is not seeing shows available via the Amazon Channels streaming option.


----------



## rcoates777 (Jun 29, 2005)

For grins I set up a One Pass for Better Call Saul which is available via Netflix streaming. It put everything into My Shows. This seems to be further evidence that TiVo is not considering shows available via Amazon Channels (at least for Showtime) as the same procedure did not work with that source when I hoped it would find Ray Donovan. Not a big deal.


----------

